# Vegas Herf Roll call!!!



## Havanaaddict

I did not want this to get lost so I made a new thread  
Two things I wanted to ck on :
#1
Who is going down on Fri. and who is going on Sat. I hate the thought of coming home on sun. on a Holiday weekend “Veterans day” much better to come home on mon.  But I don't want to miss all the fun if everyones going on fri. and leaving on sun  
#2 
Who is coming for sure so I can put a real name with a board name  
Havanaaddict -Mark


----------



## MoTheMan

Still a maybe.
. . . Family stuff.


----------



## Pitbull

Dont have to much fun the irony is ill miss you guys by a day or two!!


----------



## Navydoc

Seems I waited too long to make my Plane reservations. Now there are no flights to get me back on Sunday unless I leave at like midnight Saturday or am willing to pay over $800 for the ticket.....guess I'll learn next time. Sorry guys...I really wanted to be there. If anyone can find me a flight from ORF to LAS leaving Friday AM and arriving around noon and coming back Sunday morning hopefully not before noon for under $600 I'll give you a reward!!!!


----------



## pnoon

Navydoc said:


> Seems I waited too long to make my Plane reservations. Now there are no flights to get me back on Sunday unless I leave at like midnight Saturday or am willing to pay over $800 for the ticket.....guess I'll learn next time. Sorry guys...I really wanted to be there. If anyone can find me a flight from ORF to LAS leaving Friday AM and arriving around noon and coming back Sunday morning hopefully not before noon for under $600 I'll give you a reward!!!!


Southwest Airlines
Friday 11/11 flt 2533 leave ORF 11:30 am arrive LAS 2:05 pm non-stop internet special $139
Sunday 11/13 flt 99 leave LAS 3:30 pm arrive ORF 10:55 pm non-stop refundable anytime $299
Total cost $438


----------



## Navydoc

pnoon said:


> Southwest Airlines
> Friday 11/11 flt 2533 leave ORF 11:30 am arrive LAS 2:05 pm non-stop internet special $139
> Sunday 11/13 flt 99 leave LAS 3:30 pm arrive ORF 10:55 pm non-stop refundable anytime $299
> Total cost $438


Holy Cow....Peter is the man! Flight booked and room booked. Looks like I'm in! God have mercy on my soul...and not to mention my girlfriend


----------



## pnoon

Navydoc said:


> Holy Cow....Peter is the man! Flight booked and room booked. Looks like I'm in! God have mercy on my soul...and not to mention my girlfriend


Well, actually, in case you hadn't noticed, Mo is The Man. 
Glad you could get it done, Paul.

:w


----------



## poker

Heres my schedule for Vegas

Arrival: Friday Nov 11 @ 10:10 AM

Fitzgeralds Hotel & Casino

Departure: Sunday Nov 13 @ 3:00 PM


----------



## MoTheMan

pnoon said:


> Well, actually, in case you hadn't noticed, Mo is The Man.
> 
> :w


No Peter. You are also Da Man!!


----------



## Havanaaddict

poker said:


> Heres my schedule for Vegas
> 
> Arrival: Friday Nov 11 @ 10:10 AM
> 
> Fitzgeralds Hotel & Casino
> 
> Departure: Sunday Nov 13 @ 3:00 PM


Flying you are going to miss the worlds largest thermometer :r


----------



## MoTheMan

Havanaaddict said:


> Flying you are going to miss the worlds largest thermometer :r


AS big as it is you can probably see it from the air. :r


----------



## poker

Havanaaddict said:


> Flying you are going to miss the worlds largest thermometer :r


yeah, it bums me out to think about it :r


----------



## gabebdog1

right on pnoon thanks for getting navydoc there.as for me Ill get there fri. around 1pm and I aint leaving till tuesday afternoon see ya guys there


----------



## pnoon

gabebdog1 said:


> right on pnoon thanks for getting navydoc there.as for me Ill get there fri. around 1pm and I aint leaving till tuesday afternoon see ya guys there


Glad to help out. 
I may have to make a brief appearance there myself. Still workin on it. 
:z :z


----------



## Havanaaddict

pnoon said:


> Glad to help out.
> I may have to make a brief appearance there myself. Still workin on it.
> :z :z


Come on dude it's only a 3 1/2 hour drive


----------



## Navydoc

pnoon said:


> Glad to help out.
> I may have to make a brief appearance there myself. Still workin on it.
> :z :z


Serious Pete, I'd like to thank you in person....smoke a nice stogie and all that


----------



## SDmate

Havanaaddict said:


> Come on dude it's only a 3 1/2 hour drive


what ..doin 120 on the I15,it's closer to a 5hr drive from San Diego


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> what ..doin 120 on the I15,it's closer to a 5hr drive from San Diego


No kidding - but I may just have to go. Sounds like WAY too much fun.


----------



## poker

SDmate said:


> what ..doin 120 on the I15,it's closer to a 5hr drive from San Diego


3.5 hrs is seriously hauling ass even from LA. Made it once in 3.25 hrs from LA on-ramp to off-ramp, but wont try that again. Way to spooky now days going triple digits for that long. :z


----------



## Havanaaddict

SDmate said:


> it's closer to a 5hr drive from San Diego


What you driving in reverse :r I don't know maybe it is closer to me with cutting thur the toll road but last time I went it took me a little over 3 1/2 hours and I stopped twice "charbucks & a Piss" I time it by cigars a Lusi,Hoyo churchill, and a PSD#4 :w


----------



## pnoon

Havanaaddict said:


> What you driving in reverse :r I don't know maybe it is closer to me with cutting thur the toll road but last time I went it took me a little over 3 1/2 hours and I stopped twice "charbucks & a Piss" I time it by cigars a Lusi,Hoyo churchill, and a PSD#4 :w


You must be bookin', brother.
It's 325 miles from my house to the Rio - straight shot up I 15.
Do the math - I'd have to AVERAGE 92+ mph.


----------



## calistogey

Don't think I'm gonna be able to make it to this one. Wife and daughter both have school. Will have wait until their winter vacation.
Do miss the Bun Boy and the Mad Greek.


----------



## SDmate

320 miles takes about 4 1/2-5hrs to get there on a friday,with a pee break in Barstow & 6 1/2 to get home in the sunday :c traffic


----------



## pnoon

So where is everyone staying? 

Poker has indicated Fitzgeralds and Syvman (in the original Vegas Herf thread) the smEl Cortez but no one else has mentioned hotels. I am getting ready to book a room but I want to know where most gorillas are staying.
Gabe?
Filly?
Navydoc?
Havanaaddict?
XXX?


----------



## Navydoc

I'm at the Frontier...


----------



## pnoon

(In my best Homer Simpson voice) Woo Hoo !! I'm in. 
Have my hotel reservations made at the Las Vegas Club downtown. I won't be arriving until Saturday around midday and leaving Sunday afternoon but it will be well worth it.
Looking forward to seeing some old friends and making some new ones.


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> (In my best Homer Simpson voice) Woo Hoo !! I'm in.
> Have my hotel reservations made at the Las Vegas Club downtown. I won't be arriving until Saturday around midday and leaving Sunday afternoon but it will be well worth it.
> Looking forward to seeing some old friends and making some new ones.


errr.... Does Nancy know ya goin???


----------



## pnoon

SDmate said:


> errr.... Does Nancy know ya goin???


She was the one who suggested it !
God, I love that woman.


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> She was the one who suggested it !
> God, I love that woman.


----------



## Havanaaddict

pnoon said:


> You must be bookin', brother.
> It's 325 miles from my house to the Rio - straight shot up I 15.
> Do the math - I'd have to AVERAGE 92+ mph.


Only about 265 miles for me and I drive 85 to 90 all the way there :w


----------



## Havanaaddict

pnoon said:


> So where is everyone staying?
> 
> Poker has indicated Fitzgeralds and Syvman (in the original Vegas Herf thread) the smEl Cortez but no one else has mentioned hotels. I am getting ready to book a room but I want to know where most gorillas are staying.
> Gabe?
> Filly?
> Navydoc?
> Havanaaddict?
> XXX?


Fitzgeralds been looking all week and it just popped open must be a sign


----------



## gabebdog1

alright pnoon is in now what about goat locker and galaga??


----------



## Navydoc

Not to mention DA KLUGS....come on Dave...pony up and come one already!


----------



## pnoon

As far as I can tell from this thread and the earlier one.
In summary - Corrections welcome:

Havanaaddict (Mark)...Fitzgeralds Fri-Sun
poker (Kelly)..............Fitzgeralds Fri-Sun
gabebdog1 (Gabe)......Fitzgeralds Fri-Tue
Navydoc (Paul)..........The Frontier Fri-Sun
pnoon (Peter)............Las Vegas Club Sat-Sun
Filly (Jen)..................??????????..Fri-??? 
Syvman (Terry)..........El Cortez.....Fri-???
Lascivious (Dustin)......?????..........Fri-???

Unless someone is taking the lead and is making plans, I would like to suggest we all meet late morning/early afternoon on Saturday and finalize the plans for the rest of Saturday and Sunday. Comments and suggestions are not only welcome but encouraged.
:2


----------



## Navydoc

How about a meeting Friday evening for those that are there.....We could all meet at Fitz's........


----------



## pnoon

Navydoc said:


> How about a meeting Friday evening for those that are there.....We could all meet at Fitz's........


Sounds like a plan. 
I can call one of you guys late Saturday morning when I am in transit.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Hey all, sorry I've been MIA for a few days.... been a helluva week.

Ok, I'm coming in on Friday about noontime and leaving Sunday whenever. I'm also staying at the Fitz. 

Original plans were to meet up early afternoon at Fitzgerald's to have our intial HERF smoke and then all just sort of hang and herf on Freemont St. Then I think Filly suggested dinner at Binion's which is a great idea. Friday night we all cruise Freemont or where ever (Poker table in Poker's case) and relax and smoke our asses off.

Saturday some of us are going up to the North end of the Strip to visit NY NY and Casa Fuente, etc. Saturday night is pretty much a free for all with everyone going wherever the hell they want and having a great time. 

Sunday is the breakfast HERF wherever we decide to have it and most are packin' out on Sunday afternoon. 

Can't wait to see everybody! 

Any questions or suggestions?
XXX


----------



## Navydoc

LasciviousXXX said:


> Hey all, sorry I've been MIA for a few days.... been a helluva week.
> 
> Ok, I'm coming in on Friday about noontime and leaving Sunday whenever. I'm also staying at the Fitz.
> 
> Original plans were to meet up early afternoon at Fitzgerald's to have our intial HERF smoke and then all just sort of hang and herf on Freemont St. Then I think Filly suggested dinner at Binion's which is a great idea. Friday night we all cruise Freemont or where ever (Poker table in Poker's case) and relax and smoke our asses off.
> 
> Saturday some of us are going up to the North end of the Strip to visit NY NY and Casa Fuente, etc. Saturday night is pretty much a free for all with everyone going wherever the hell they want and having a great time.
> 
> Sunday is the breakfast HERF wherever we decide to have it and most are packin' out on Sunday afternoon.
> 
> Can't wait to see everybody!
> 
> Any questions or suggestions?
> XXX


Hey Dustin...are you still picking me up at the airport? I get in around 2:30


----------



## pnoon

LasciviousXXX said:


> Hey all, sorry I've been MIA for a few days.... been a helluva week.
> 
> Ok, I'm coming in on Friday about noontime and leaving Sunday whenever. I'm also staying at the Fitz.
> 
> Original plans were to meet up early afternoon at Fitzgerald's to have our intial HERF smoke and then all just sort of hang and herf on Freemont St. Then I think Filly suggested dinner at Binion's which is a great idea. Friday night we all cruise Freemont or where ever (Poker table in Poker's case) and relax and smoke our asses off.
> 
> Saturday some of us are going up to the North end of the Strip to visit NY NY and Casa Fuente, etc. Saturday night is pretty much a free for all with everyone going wherever the hell they want and having a great time.
> 
> Sunday is the breakfast HERF wherever we decide to have it and most are packin' out on Sunday afternoon.
> 
> Can't wait to see everybody!
> 
> Any questions or suggestions?
> XXX


Updated.

Havanaaddict (Mark)...Fitzgeralds Fri-Sun
poker (Kelly)..............Fitzgeralds Fri-Sun
gabebdog1 (Gabe)......Fitzgeralds Fri-Tue
Navydoc (Paul)..........The Frontier Fri-Sun
pnoon (Peter)............Las Vegas Club Sat-Sun
Filly (Jen)..................??????????..Fri-???
Syvman (Terry)..........El Cortez.....Fri-???
Lascivious (Dustin)......*Fitzgeralds..Fri-Sun*

I would also like to suggest an organized herf Saturday afternoon for a couple of reasons. First, I can't be there for the Friday herf (insert crying smiley here!). Second, and more important, a Saturday afternoon herf would allow everyone a chance to hear about who is going where to do what on Saturday night so that choices can be made. I'm not interested in "clubbing" but Casa Fuente sure sounds good. If this (planning) is what you end up doing Friday night, someone needs to take notes and fill me in when I get there.
:2


----------



## zemekone

pnoon said:


> Updated.
> 
> Havanaaddict (Mark)...Fitzgeralds Fri-Sun
> poker (Kelly)..............Fitzgeralds Fri-Sun
> gabebdog1 (Gabe)......Fitzgeralds Fri-Tue
> Navydoc (Paul)..........The Frontier Fri-Sun
> pnoon (Peter)............Las Vegas Club Sat-Sun
> Filly (Jen)..................??????????..Fri-???
> Syvman (Terry)..........El Cortez.....Fri-???
> Lascivious (Dustin)......*Fitzgeralds..Fri-Sun*
> 
> I would also like to suggest an organized herf Saturday afternoon for a couple of reasons. First, I can't be there for the Friday herf (insert crying smiley here!). Second, and more important, a Saturday afternoon herf would allow everyone a chance to hear about who is going where to do what on Saturday night so that choices can be made. I'm not interested in "clubbing" but Casa Fuente sure sounds good. If this (planning) is what you end up doing Friday night, someone needs to take notes and fill me in when I get there.
> :2


zemekone (gerry) & MotheMan (Mo) Las Vegas Club Fri-Sun


----------



## pnoon

zemekone said:


> zemekone (gerry) & MotheMan (Mo) Las Vegas Club Fri-Sun



Glad you guys are coming.

Updated.
Havanaaddict (Mark)...Fitzgeralds Fri-Sun
poker (Kelly)..............Fitzgeralds Fri-Sun
gabebdog1 (Gabe)......Fitzgeralds Fri-Tue
Navydoc (Paul)..........The Frontier Fri-Sun
pnoon (Peter)............Las Vegas Club Sat-Sun
Filly (Jen)..................??????????..Fri-???
Syvman (Terry)..........El Cortez.....Fri-???
Lascivious (Dustin)......Fitzgeralds..Fri-Sun
zemekone (Gerry)........Las Vegas Club Fri-Sun
MoTheMan (Mo)..........Las Vegas Club Fri-Sun


----------



## poker

Heres some others that will be there from the patio posse besides Lori & I:

Shootingstar (Rene): Las Vegas Club
Carlton & Toshi: Las Vegas Club
Barrythevic (Barry): Binions
Soulskater (Jessie)
SVTNate (Nate)
Carlos & Michelle
Zippy (Mark)
CMD (Dave)
Busey (Steve)
SLR (Mike) ???
Ralphanator (Ralph) ???
IamLoki (Alex) ???


There may be others as well I dont know about yet or forgot (my appologies. Im on my first cup of java lol)

Now even my pops is thinking of going LOL!!!


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Yeah!!!! Well so far it looks like 26 or so people attending. Its gonna be a great time.

I can't wait! 

Hope everyone will be able to make it down on Friday.... Pnoon, we'll keep a seat warm for ya LOL

Havanaaddict (Mark)
poker (Kelly)
gabebdog1 (Gabe)
Navydoc (Paul)
pnoon (Peter)
Filly & Mr. Filly (Jen)
Syvman (Terry)
LasciviousXXX & XXXPuppy (Dustin & Echo)
zemekone (Gerry)
MoTheMan (Mo)
Shootingstar (Rene)
Carlton & Toshi
Barrythevic (Barry)
Soulskater (Jessie)
SVTNate (Nate)
Carlos & Michelle
Zippy (Mark)
CMD (Dave)
Busey (Steve)
SLR (Mike) 
Ralphanator (Ralph) 
IamLoki (Alex) - (Is this who I think it is )


Looks like a good lineup thus far


----------



## Havanaaddict

poker said:


> Heres some others that will be there from the patio posse besides Lori & I:
> 
> Shootingstar (Rene): Las Vegas Club
> Carlton & Toshi: Las Vegas Club
> Barrythevic (Barry): Binions
> Soulskater (Jessie)
> SVTNate (Nate)
> Carlos & Michelle
> Zippy (Mark)
> CMD (Dave)
> Busey (Steve)
> SLR (Mike) ???
> Ralphanator (Ralph) ???
> IamLoki (Alex) ???
> 
> There may be others as well I dont know about yet or forgot (my appologies. Im on my first cup of java lol)
> 
> Now even my pops is thinking of going LOL!!!


Kelly you called steve Busey :r Board name *CgarWyzrd*


----------



## poker

Havanaaddict said:


> Kelly you called steve Busey :r Board name *CgarWyzrd*


 :r Yeah well it could have been a worse name lol


----------



## filly

Ok we are officially booked at some crappy hotel! lol Plaza Hotel! Ok so we'll probaby not get in until late on Friday night so we'll probably have to catch up with you guys on Sat. It will be a holiday weekend so driving is gonna SUCK! We're gonna try to get out early Friday afternoon but who knows...See you guys there! :z


----------



## Havanaaddict

filly said:


> Ok we are officially booked at some crappy hotel! lol Plaza Hotel! Ok so we'll probaby not get in until late on Friday night so we'll probably have to catch up with you guys on Sat. It will be a holiday weekend so driving is gonna SUCK! We're gonna try to get out early Friday afternoon but who knows...See you guys there! :z


O YAH BABY Glad you guy's are coming  Hit us on are one of are cells I am sure we will be up :al  You can bring some really old shitty cigars to Puff Puff Pass with if you want 
:z


----------



## MoTheMan

MoTheMan said:


> Still a maybe.
> . . . Family stuff.


Maybe is now a "YES"!
I'll be there. Looks like I've already been posted (LOL). Cool!


----------



## LasciviousXXX

We knew you were comin' Mo LOL! 

WOOHOO!!!! We've got a great crowd coming and I can't wait to be in Vegas already. Been a helluva week so far and I could really use a break........

Glad you'll be able to make it Mo. 
I'm going to PM everyone my cell number next week so we can all meet up when we arrive (like that will be hard, just look for Poker at the Tables :r)

XXX


----------



## poker

I'll be at the crap tables at the Fitz


----------



## soulskater

Nate and I are gonna share a room with Cooksie (Havanaaddict). Then Ralphie, Nate, Carlos, Michelle, Carlton, Toshi and I are gonna get mad drunk, run around the hallways naked, press ham on the windows, make fun of the strippers at the Glitter Gulch, demolish the ice cream sundae at the Fitz, have man sex with Nate, watch Nate throw up and finally we'll be calling Poker to bring us more Candien Club, Diet Coke and some pizza!

see you guys there
-j


----------



## colgate

poker said:


> I'll be at the crap tables at the Fitz


A man who knows. I cut my teeth at that place. Never forget eu de Fitz, that delightful mix of aqua velva and cig smoke. My pop turned me on to Fitz, cheap rooms and the tables were kid friendly, 2 dollar craps tables. Hell I could play all night on 40 bucks. Now I know enough to be dangerous. To myself.


----------



## zemekone

soulskater said:


> Nate and I are gonna share a room with Cooksie (Havanaaddict). Then Ralphie, Nate, Carlos, Michelle, Carlton, Toshi and I are gonna get mad drunk, run around the hallways naked, press ham on the windows, make fun of the strippers at the Glitter Gulch, demolish the ice cream sundae at the Fitz, have man sex with Nate, watch Nate throw up and finally we'll be calling Poker to bring us more Candien Club, Diet Coke and some pizza!
> 
> see you guys there
> -j


Hell F-ing Yeah!


----------



## IHT

wish i could make it.
i'll be in Puerto Rico from the 9th - 21st of Nov.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

We'll be thinking about you Greg. I'll smoke a good cigar in your honor..... probably a Petite Corona :r


XXX


----------



## pnoon

LasciviousXXX said:


> We'll be thinking about you Greg. I'll smoke a good cigar in your honor..... probably a Petite Corona :r
> 
> XXX


Wouldn't that be a Tres Petite Corona ?


----------



## gabebdog1

soulskater said:


> Nate and I are gonna share a room with Cooksie (Havanaaddict). Then Ralphie, Nate, Carlos, Michelle, Carlton, Toshi and I are gonna get mad drunk, run around the hallways naked, press ham on the windows, make fun of the strippers at the Glitter Gulch, demolish the ice cream sundae at the Fitz, have man sex with Nate, watch Nate throw up and finally we'll be calling Poker to bring us more Candien Club, Diet Coke and some pizza!
> 
> see you guys there
> -j


 :r :r :r man sex with nate


----------



## Syvman

pnoon said:


> As far as I can tell from this thread and the earlier one.
> In summary - Corrections welcome:
> 
> Havanaaddict (Mark)...Fitzgeralds Fri-Sun
> poker (Kelly)..............Fitzgeralds Fri-Sun
> gabebdog1 (Gabe)......Fitzgeralds Fri-Tue
> Navydoc (Paul)..........The Frontier Fri-Sun
> pnoon (Peter)............Las Vegas Club Sat-Sun
> Filly (Jen)..................??????????..Fri-???
> Syvman (Terry)..........El Cortez.....Fri-???
> Lascivious (Dustin)......?????..........Fri-???
> 
> Unless someone is taking the lead and is making plans, I would like to suggest we all meet late morning/early afternoon on Saturday and finalize the plans for the rest of Saturday and Sunday. Comments and suggestions are not only welcome but encouraged.
> :2


Sorry I've been gone lately, gents... New job's been keeping me BUSY. I'll be there from Fri - Sun... Driving from Phx., leaving Fri. afternoon. So I'll be rolling in Fri. night, staying at El Cortez on Fremont St.
Can't wait to meet everyone!


----------



## Havanaaddict

pnoon said:


> Glad you guys are coming.
> 
> Updated.
> Havanaaddict (Mark)...Fitzgeralds Fri-Sun
> poker (Kelly)..............Fitzgeralds Fri-Sun
> gabebdog1 (Gabe)......Fitzgeralds Fri-Tue
> Navydoc (Paul)..........The Frontier Fri-Sun
> pnoon (Peter)............Las Vegas Club Sat-Sun
> Filly (Jen)..................??????????..Fri-???
> Syvman (Terry)..........El Cortez.....Fri-???
> Lascivious (Dustin)......Fitzgeralds..Fri-Sun
> zemekone (Gerry)........Las Vegas Club Fri-Sun
> MoTheMan (Mo)..........Las Vegas Club Fri-Sun


Filly (Jen)..................??????????..Fri-??? is at the Plaza Hotel and will be in late on fri. night


----------



## pnoon

Change in plans. I'll be coming in Friday night. :al 

Updated.
Havanaaddict (Mark)...Fitzgeralds Fri-Sun
poker (Kelly)..............Fitzgeralds Fri-Sun
gabebdog1 (Gabe)......Fitzgeralds Fri-Tue
Navydoc (Paul)..........The Frontier Fri-Sun
pnoon (Peter)............Las Vegas Club Fri-Sun
Filly (Jen)..................Plaza Hotel Fri-Sun
Syvman (Terry)..........El Cortez.....Fri-Sun
Lascivious (Dustin)......Fitzgeralds..Fri-Sun
zemekone (Gerry)........Las Vegas Club Fri-Sun
MoTheMan (Mo)..........Las Vegas Club Fri-Sun
Shootingstar (Rene).....Las Vegas Club
Carlton & Toshi...........Las Vegas Club
Barrythevic (Barry)......Binions
Soulskater (Jessie)......Fitzgeralds
SVTNate (Nate)..........Fitzgeralds
Carlos & Michelle..........
Zippy (Mark)...............
CMD (Dave)................
CgarWyzrd (Steve)......
SLR (Mike) ??? ............
Ralphanator (Ralph)???..
IamLoki (Alex) ??? .......


----------



## poker

Havanaaddict (Mark)...Fitzgeralds Fri-Sun
poker (Kelly)..............Fitzgeralds Fri-Sun
gabebdog1 (Gabe)......Fitzgeralds Fri-Tue
Navydoc (Paul)..........The Frontier Fri-Sun
pnoon (Peter)............Las Vegas Club Fri-Sun
Filly (Jen)..................Plaza Hotel Fri-Sun
Syvman (Terry)..........El Cortez.....Fri-Sun
Lascivious (Dustin)......Fitzgeralds..Fri-Sun
zemekone (Gerry)........Las Vegas Club Fri-Sun
MoTheMan (Mo)..........Las Vegas Club Fri-Sun
Shootingstar (Rene).....Las Vegas Club
Carlton & Toshi...........Las Vegas Club
Barrythevic (Barry)......Binions
Soulskater (Jessie)......Fitzgeralds
SVTNate (Nate)..........Fitzgeralds
Carlos & Michelle..........
Zippy (Mark)...............Fitzgeralds
CMD (Dave)................Fitzgeralds
CgarWyzrd (Steve)......
SLR (Mike) ??? ............
Ralphanator (Ralph)???..
IamLoki (Alex) ??? .......


----------



## filly

poker said:


> Havanaaddict (Mark)...Fitzgeralds Fri-Sun
> poker (Kelly)..............Fitzgeralds Fri-Sun
> gabebdog1 (Gabe)......Fitzgeralds Fri-Tue
> Navydoc (Paul)..........The Frontier Fri-Sun
> pnoon (Peter)............Las Vegas Club Fri-Sun
> Filly (Jen)..................Plaza Hotel Fri-Sun
> Syvman (Terry)..........El Cortez.....Fri-Sun
> Lascivious (Dustin)......Fitzgeralds..Fri-Sun
> zemekone (Gerry)........Las Vegas Club Fri-Sun
> MoTheMan (Mo)..........Las Vegas Club Fri-Sun
> Shootingstar (Rene).....Las Vegas Club
> Carlton & Toshi...........Las Vegas Club
> Barrythevic (Barry)......Binions
> Soulskater (Jessie)......Fitzgeralds
> SVTNate (Nate)..........Fitzgeralds
> Carlos & Michelle..........
> Zippy (Mark)...............Fitzgeralds
> CMD (Dave)................Fitzgeralds
> CgarWyzrd (Steve)......
> SLR (Mike) ??? ............
> Ralphanator (Ralph)???..
> IamLoki (Alex) ??? .......


Carlos and Michelle are staying with Carlton and Toshi at the Fitz


----------



## poker

filly said:


> Carlos and Michelle are staying with Carlton and Toshi at the Fitz


Carlton & Toshi will be at the Las Vegas Club, not the Fitz.

Havanaaddict (Mark)...Fitzgeralds Fri-Sun
poker (Kelly)..............Fitzgeralds Fri-Sun
gabebdog1 (Gabe)......Fitzgeralds Fri-Tue
Navydoc (Paul)..........The Frontier Fri-Sun
pnoon (Peter)............Las Vegas Club Fri-Sun
Filly (Jen)..................Plaza Hotel Fri-Sun
Syvman (Terry)..........El Cortez.....Fri-Sun
Lascivious (Dustin)......Fitzgeralds..Fri-Sun
zemekone (Gerry)........Las Vegas Club Fri-Sun
MoTheMan (Mo)..........Las Vegas Club Fri-Sun
Shootingstar (Rene).....Las Vegas Club
Carlton & Toshi...........Las Vegas Club
Barrythevic (Barry)......Binions
Soulskater (Jessie).......Fitzgeralds
SVTNate (Nate)...........Fitzgeralds
Carlos & Michelle..........Las Vegas Club
Zippy (Mark)................Fitzgeralds
CMD (Dave).................Fitzgeralds
CgarWyzrd (Steve)......
SLR (Mike) ??? ............
Ralphanator (Ralph)???..
IamLoki (Alex) ??? .......


----------



## gabebdog1

getting closer  cant wait !!! penny slots here I come!!!


----------



## LasciviousXXX

gabebdog1 said:


> penny *sluts* here I come!!!


That seems appropriate Gabe:r 
You might want to bring all the change you can dig out of your sofa too 

Can't wait, a little over a week away WooHoo!!!!

XXX


----------



## gabebdog1

almost here cant wait.


----------



## filly

Since Fri is Veteran's day, we are gonna leave Fri morning! woohoo! See you guys Friday afternoon!


----------



## Havanaaddict

filly said:


> Since Fri is Veteran's day, we are gonna leave Fri morning! woohoo! See you guys Friday afternoon!


I told you


----------



## gabebdog1

Havanaaddict said:


> I told you


I really hope she aint bringing that horse


----------



## Navydoc

I just hope Dustin picks me up at the airport like he said.....he won't answer my calls...  If not.....Taxi...Taxi!


----------



## Navydoc

Switched over to the Plaza and saved $125....more cash for cigars and drinks...and cards...


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Hey Paul I keep calling you back and you don't answer *my* calls 

Seems like we keep playing phone tag though bro. Yep I'm still picking you up at the airport. PM your flight info so I know which terminal to pick you up at. Or give me a call ya bastid!

Can't wait to see everyone!

XXX


----------



## miki

I am sooooo jealous of all of you, wish I could be there.


----------



## gorob23

gabebdog1 said:


> right on pnoon thanks for getting navydoc there.as for me Ill get there fri. around 1pm and I aint leaving till tuesday afternoon see ya guys there


from the sounds of things you might not leave *EVER * :hn

Let's see "Yes Dear" and the "4LP" soccer, hoops, football.. no wonder I haven't been to Sin City since 1990


----------



## Havanaaddict

gorob23 said:


> Let's see "Yes Dear" and the "4LP" soccer, hoops, football.. no wonder I haven't been to Sin City since 1990


Hey Rob just pile them all in the family truckster and come on down


----------



## soulskater

gorob23 said:


> no wonder I haven't been to Sin City since 1990


You havent been to Vegas since 1990? Is there a law against men wearing dolphin shorts?


----------



## pnoon

5 days to go - can't wait !!!


----------



## gabebdog1

HELL YEA!! hope nobody flakes last minute


----------



## cigarflip

Anybody staying past the weekend? I will be in Vegas Thursday the 17th til the 20th.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Damn, its so close I can almost TASTE it 

Can't wait guys and gals its gonna be a great time!

XXX


----------



## Syvman

Yes folks - I'm pretty excited also! Sorry I've been so quiet lately - new job has occupied my time quite nicely, haha. 

Staying on Fremont St. at El Cortez hotel/casino (never heard of the place, but the room was dirt cheap, haha). 
I'll be heading out of here about 3:30 PM Friday, probably not rolling into Vegas until 9 or so Friday night. So I more or less figured I'd spend Saturday and Sunday with everyone. I would try to take Friday off, but I haven't been at the new job long enough to ask for time off... So, I'll be a late arrival on Friday night. I have a sneaking hunch that there may still be a few of you that will be awake when I get into town, so don't hesitate to contact me and let me know where everyone is, ok?
I'm going to PM my cell # to Poker and Lascivious... I hope one of them will be able to contact me to let me know where everyone is meeting up at. Looks like a lot of folks are staying at Fitzgeralds - might be a good meeting point.
See everyone this weekend! I'm really looking forward to it. Can't wait to meet everyone and herf it up!


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Yep, gonna be fun. I'll give you a call Terry and let you know bro!

I've been hearing a lot of stuff from guys who live around Vegas about the KahunaVille Bar at TI. They say its the most fun bar to be at on the weekend and that they have an awesome Bartender show which usually include free drinks D) and they are smoke friendly.... like all of Vegas. So that might be a good place to go get lit on Saturday night. 

XXX


----------



## gabebdog1

2 more days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! dustin need your phone #


----------



## LasciviousXXX

PM sent.... you impatient bastard! :r



Can't wait to see everyone.... tomorrow!!!!!!

XXX


----------



## filly

almost had to bail bc we had a heck of a time finding a pet sitter! Our usual 2 goto sitters are BOTH out of town this weekend but luckily we have LOTS of great neighbors and so we'll see you guys tommorow afternoon/evening!


----------



## gabebdog1

Agh 1 More Day !!!!!!


----------



## Blue Dragon

gabebdog1 said:


> Agh 1 More Day !!!!!!


Whoo Hoo!! Looks like I got my account to work.

It was great meeting up with you all last night! Thanks for accepting an extreemely new guy meet up and Herf w/ you!

Tonight should be fun too! (I should get back to class right now though ...).

Cheers!
- C


----------



## MoTheMan

Blue Dragon said:


> Whoo Hoo!! Looks like I got my account to work.
> 
> It was great meeting up with you all last night! Thanks for accepting an extreemely new guy meet up and Herf w/ you!
> 
> Tonight should be fun too! (I should get back to class right now though ...).
> 
> Cheers!
> - C


Heh, heh, heh.
So I'm sitting there at the Casa Fiente in Las Vegas with zemekone and gabebdog1 doing a little herfing when the a total CS newbie comes up to ask me about my road warrior travel humidor. We talk a brief bit the he goes on to ask if I know MattR. Seems that Matt told him there was going to be a Las Vegas herf & to try & make contact (phone #'s were given) while he was there, guess he didn't expect to make contact so unexpectedly.

Poor Cory, first contact with CS gorillas & he gets to talk with this crazy guy who converts closets into humidors; :r and gets gifted a CoRo, Trini Reyes, R&J Petit Julietta, Punch Cigaritto, and what else I don't even know.
New to CS & already getting a massive shove down those slippery slopes.

Word of advice, tear up those credit cards now while you can. 

Welcome to CS.


----------



## Da Klugs

So are you all so hung over that you cant tell us more about what we missed?


----------



## Moglman-cl

Pics! Pics! Pics! Pics! Pics! *Pics! *


----------



## Navydoc

PICS....what are you guys crazy...that would be evidence! I think Peter (Pnoon) had a camara but left it in the room. Corey and Terry had cams so there might be a pic or too show up some where. I don't think I can breath today after all those cigars (20+) Mo and Poker gifted some very nice cigars and of course so did xXx (Dustin).....as did many others. Everyone was very generous with their great cigars. It was great to meet a lot of the SoCal crew who arn't on this site and I look forward to VEGAS II next year.


----------



## XXXPuppy

Hello!
I just want to say what a pleasure it was to meet everyone. I was delighted to get to know some really wonderful people dispite my aversion to your smelly (but social) habit. You all treated me very well and I had a brilliant weekend. 

I learned a bit about craps and lost Poker's money, I met two wonderful doctors (one kind of talked funny but both were very, very charming), and I carried a can of beans in my purse all the way to Casa Fuente. What a great time!

Oh, and Filly, I'm sorry I accosted your husband. I thought he was wearing my husband's pants! 

I look forward to meeting you all again.

Cheers,
Mrs. xXx


----------



## Navydoc

XXXPuppy said:


> Oh, and Filly, I'm sorry I accosted your husband. I thought he was wearing my husband's pants!


I thought that was supposed to 'stay in vegas'  I'm glad we had a chance to meet and thank you and Dustin for the ride. That pillow in the back seat was very comfy!


----------



## LasciviousXXX

SWEET F***ING CHRIST THAT WAS AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!

Amazing time had by all, I can't believe its already over. 3 Days of magical fun in Sin City. Man, you guys that couldn't come really REALLY missed out. It was a truly great experience. I met some great guys, hung out with some I already knew, and generally indulged all weekend long. I can't even count how many smokes I ended up having but suffice to say it was the best cigar experience I've ever had bar none. 

Kelly, Mo, Gabe, Mark, Mark, Jerry, Jenny, Bill, Carlton, Toshi, Jessie, Nate, Paul, Peter, Terry & Terry's wife (I'm horrible with names), Cory, Steve, Dulce, Lori, Steve it was GREAT to meet all of you and we'll definitely have to do this again sometime.

All 3 days were wonderful. Generous and great bunch of guys and gals there. I smoked some good cigars, some great cigars and 1 PHENOMENAL cigar (thanx Kelly ) during the weekend and had a blast.

Suffice to say that I left the house with 35 cigars and when I returned I had less than 7. 

Jenny, sorry my wife tried to feel up your man BWAHAHAHA
Oh and Kelly, sorry my wife lost you $100 at the Craps table (even though you lost way more than that by yourself)

I can't wait to meet everybody again and much props to the SoCal crew for being so cool. Big props to Jerry from the SD Crew for being my girlfriend for a day  and big props to everyone who was there. 

Dustin
XXX


----------



## zemekone

LasciviousXXX said:


> Big props to Jerry from the SD Crew for being my girlfriend for a day  and big props to everyone who was there.


Technically im just originally from SD, but coinsider myself in the So Cal Crew cuz i dont live in SD anymore, but whatever!

Dustin i better be getting my stuff from Victoria's Secret or next year i wont be your girlfriend :fu

OMG! Las Vegas was the illest! Dinner at Binons DAMN! thats all i have to say about that!


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Fine, Fine.... be in whatever crew you want just make it out to the next one LOL Oh and I'll actually give you some $$$ next year to be my date :r My wife was a little jealous....... but like I said... she's got bigger boobs BWAHAHAHA

No Gerry it was great to meet you man and everybody else was just a blast to hang with. Learned a whole lot about old cigars from Mark, learned how to play craps with Kelly, learned how to kill a spy with Jesse )), and learned how to have a great time with everyone else.....


----------



## Havanaaddict

Enjoyed meeting eveyone :w to much :al to much eat to much :r but had a blast!!! I hope all you guys and gals can make it out to SOCAL VII  
Dustin & Navydoc it was great to hang out and have a few smokes with you guys hope to see you at socal


----------



## Navydoc

Havanaaddict said:


> I hope all you guys and gals can make it out to SOCAL VII


If my heart's pumpin..I'm there!


----------



## XXXPuppy

Navydoc said:


> That pillow in the back seat was very comfy!


That's why we call it the LOOOOOVVVVE pillow. 

It was a pleasure meeting you too. How did you fare with your woman? Are you single now?


----------



## XXXPuppy

zemekone said:


> Dustin i better be getting my stuff from Victoria's Secret or next year i wont be your girlfriend :fu


Technically, that gift was from Dustin (since it was his credit card that paid for the stuff) but I should get some credit for picking it out for you. Let me know if the g-string is too big for you - I can exchange it for a smaller one. :r

Oh, and next time you and Dustin want to get to know each other, can I watch?


----------



## LasciviousXXX

XXXPuppy said:


> Let me know if the g-string is too big for you - I can exchange it for a smaller one. :r


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA That G-String did look a little too big for you Gerry :r

Aww man it was a great time though. Maybe next time Gerry I won't have to reach back like a Pimp and smack the crap outta you ..... just remember where you got that shiner 

I can't wait to see a couple of pics if Terry or Cory ever get around to posting them!

XXX


----------



## gabebdog1

ok im back and im tierd . guess there is such thing as too much of a good thing, but I should be back up and runing for patio herf on sat. glad everyone had a good time, was great to meet up with everyone, I hope this becomes a yearly thing cuz it was fun


----------



## soulskater

whattup peeps!
I am quite glad I made it out to Las Vejas. Its always fun hanging with my peeps other than Pokers Patio! It was a pleasure to have met Dustin, Echo, Paul and Corey. Pnoon, come up more often than once a year. Big thumbs up to the SoCal Pimps... you know who you are!

Oh... and to that Honey from the bar at the Monte Carlo, Holla at a Playa!


----------



## Havanaaddict

soulskater said:


> Oh... and to that Honey from the bar at the Monte Carlo, Holla at a Playa!


You are the man Jes  The only one there with any balls


----------



## gabebdog1

hey who was gonna take pics??


----------



## pnoon

gabebdog1 said:


> hey who was gonna take pics??





Navydoc said:


> PICS....what are you guys crazy...that would be evidence! I think Peter (Pnoon) had a camara but left it in the room.


Yeah, that woulda been me. I guess I should have post whored here for a "man bag" or "man purse" to carry the camera and smokes in. I didn't snap one picture. I guess I should have taken at least one shot of our cocktail waitress at Casa Fuente. WOW !


LasciviousXXX said:


> SWEET F***ING CHRIST THAT WAS AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Amazing time had by all, I can't believe its already over. 3 Days of magical fun in Sin City. Man, you guys that couldn't come really REALLY missed out. It was a truly great experience.


 :tpd:

What Dustin said is a gross understatement of the events of the weekend.
What a blast seeing some old friends and meeting a whole bunch of new ones. More reasons now to make semi-regular appearances on The Patio. (I hear ya Jesse)

SoCal VII will be here before we know it and LV II soon after that.


----------



## gabebdog1

already got something from the golden nugget anyone want to go back??


----------



## JustAyoungMC

Hmm...missed this one..

Finally got back on CS after a rather lengthy abscence (can you imagine???)

I recently relocated to barstow ca and would most definently be interested in joing gorillas for a vegas herf. Work schedule is quite odd but if anyones planning another post it up!


----------



## Blue Dragon

Moglman said:


> Pics! Pics! Pics! Pics! Pics! *Pics! *


Well that was a ton of fun. I started taking a few pictures and then got caught up in the moments and forgot to continue. But here are the pictures I have.

Here is the fine establishment, Casa Fuente , were I was fortunate to meet Mo, Gerry, and Gabe. It was the start of an awesome weekend where I met some really cool people and smoked some wicked cigars. 

You can find a bunch of great cigars there, but be warned, they are really over priced. But how often do you get to see a whole shelf of Opus X and right next to it rows of Forbidden X, Casa Fuente, and Hemingway cigars? To top it off, we were served by the beautiful Danielle !!! I feel sorry for everyone who hasn't been there yet, because this was her last night.  However, you can look for her at the Belagio serving cocktails on the floor.

You might be wondering where the CS crew is that I met here. Well, I forgot to bring my camera, so I went back and snapped those pictures after we left. Which put me a little behind in meeting the rest of the CS Vegas crew for dinner at Binions; it didn't help that I got lost on my way down there (really bad directions).

However, there was a plus side. I got to see Doyle Brunson , poker legend and icon AT BINIONS!!! Talk about classic! So pics of Danielle and Doyle made it worth being a little late.

I showed up after everyone had ordered and felt a little stoopid, but everyone was really friendly and welcomed me none the less. There were so many of us that we filled up two tables. The food was amazing and really filling. I don't think I would have ever known about this place if it wasn't for hooking up with you guys. Thanks!!

After that amazing dinner, what should we top it off with? Well, first mo and I took a little stroll to let the food settle, smoked a cigar, and had some great conversation (this guy knows a shit load!!). We saw a cool light show and this amazing artist ; here is the finished product . What's next? Well, cigars and beer . DUH!

I finished off the evening after everyone went to bed with a little poker. (sleep? who needs sleep?) Then I had a class I had to attend, so I hooked up with the crew after dinner the next day. We played pennie slots. Normally I am not a fan of slot machines at all, but Star Wars was a blast!! Then everyone parted ways, and I went and played poker till 5am. I had to get a little sleep since my class was at 8am (OUCH). But hey, I passed my test with a 96%, so who can bitch?

I want to thank everyone for their kindness and generosity! I went from thinking the trip would be a solo flight in Vegas to meeing a great group of people! I smoked more ISOMs this weekend than I had previoulsy in my whole smoking career (yea, says a lot, huh?). I got to see a suspected fake be disected, and just learned more usefull and fun information about cigars than I did in the class I had to take (usefull and fun that is). I even got to try a few puffs on a Taboada...drool drool....

Rock on my BOTLs and SOTLs!! You make me proud to be a part, although small at this point, of Club Stogie.

Cheers!
- C


----------



## Mikes

Looks like everyone had one hell of a time! Who is that sitting at the table http://www.liberatedknowledge.com/Me/Pictures/Herfin.w.CS/club.stogie.crew.03.jpg with the Cohiba patch on his shirt?

MIkes


----------



## XXXPuppy

Mikes said:


> Looks like everyone had one hell of a time! Who is that sitting at the table http://www.liberatedknowledge.com/Me/Pictures/Herfin.w.CS/club.stogie.crew.03.jpg with the Cohiba patch on his shirt?
> 
> MIkes


That would be my sexy husband, Dustin, aka Lasciviousxxx. Ain't he dreamy (well, the back of his head, anyway)? 

It really was a fun evening and I can't say enough about how great everyone is. I had a brilliant time!

Cory, thanks for the pictures. They're terrific! It's so much seeing everyone enjoy themselves. It sounds like you had a full weekend too!

Cheers,
Echo


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Mikes said:


> Looks like everyone had one hell of a time! Who is that sitting at the table http://www.liberatedknowledge.com/Me/Pictures/Herfin.w.CS/club.stogie.crew.03.jpg with the Cohiba patch on his shirt?
> 
> MIkes


That shirt is actually from you Mike  Thank you very much. I wear that thing everywhere!

Awesome Pics Cory. It was great to meet you man and welcome to the Jungle.

I had a great time and can't wait to meet all you Gorilla's again
XXX


----------



## Navydoc

Someone should change Corey's user title to: "Mo's Personnal Photographer"...excellent job. Man, I am going bald or what


----------



## LasciviousXXX

No not at all Doc.... besides if you were you could just prescribe yourself some Rogaine or something 

:r


----------



## pnoon

Navydoc said:


> Man, I am going bald or what


Nah.
Don't want to hear no whinin'


----------



## MoTheMan

Man, I just saw those pictures.

Great job Corey!!

Really was a great time of getting together & hangin' out.


----------



## Danimal

Woah nice pictures! I wish I was there with you guys. 

BTW, when is SoCal VII? I will be positive to make it.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Hey, has anyone heard from Terry (Syvman)? We couldn't reach him by phone on Saturday at Vegas and he hasn't logged on since the day before the HERF. Anybody know what's going on with him?

Terry wherever you are I hope you're ok bro, let us know what's up... or we'll make you pay for our next dinner @ Caesar's :r

XXX


----------



## pnoon

LasciviousXXX said:


> Hey, has anyone heard from Terry (Syvman)? We couldn't reach him by phone on Saturday at Vegas and he hasn't logged on since the day before the HERF. Anybody know what's going on with him?
> 
> Terry wherever you are I hope you're ok bro, let us know what's up... or we'll make you pay for our next dinner @ Caesar's :r
> 
> XXX


I was thinking the same thing. I just sent him an email. I will post here when he replies.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Thanx Peter, I was starting to get a little worried. He never returned my phone call from when we were in Vegas. I hope he's ok.

BTW... nice backside Noonie :r


----------



## pnoon

I heard back from Terry. Everything is fine. As I suspected he is swamped with work and other things. (Sometimes we forget that people have lives outside da jungle.) He hopes to check in later this week and upload some pics from Casa Fuente.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Thanx Peter, I'm glad you got that cleared up for us and I'm really glad that Terry is ok.

C'mon ya bastard! Get your ass on the board and post those pics 

Can't wait to HERF with you again Terry (maybe in the next couple of weeks)

XXX


----------

